# Is it normal to crave... sex? ... all the time?



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Sexual satisfaction only lasts 20-30 minutes for me... after that I'm a horny beast all over again. I'll end up flirting with the girls like nothing even happened. It can happen anywhere anytime.

Testosterone anyone?


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

What do you mean by ''it can happen anywhere anytime...'' ?


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

thestudiousone said:


> What do you mean by ''it can happen anywhere anytime...'' ?


As in, I'm always ready for it. Wherever whenever... and its SOOO annoying like I dont even need porn with all the girls around


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, you must have balls of STEEL.

When it comes to sex (and not serious stuff), I think you're the type women look for... you're like a guaranteed orgasm lmao

''Horny beast'' looool


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

and yes you might indeed have a serious case of testosterone going on.

I'd use that testosterone for working out


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

aww hell yes I work out. I gotta keep my game fresh


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I was feeling that way 2 months ago, actually someone else posted something about this 1 or 2 days ago, or was it today? Sorry my memory is really crap but yeah that feeling went away after a while


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

nodice said:


> Not sure I get this - you have sex for 20-30 minutes and then ... end up flirting with the girls like nothing even happened. Do you live in a porn studio or a whorehouse?


No. I mean that the only time I am NOT horny is 20-30 minutes after having sex. AFter that I'm back in action.


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

nodice said:


> Not sure I get this - you have sex for 20-30 minutes and then ... end up flirting with the girls like nothing even happened. Do you live in a porn studio or a whorehouse?


I well I was contemplating the studio... but I know this guy a little bit.

I think its just a case of badass ballz of STEEL


----------



## aulds (Jun 5, 2012)

i know that feel, tren dbol test e, test and libido of a god


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

*YES.*


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

nodice said:


> What happened to the female you just slept with? Do you toss her out a window and then go tom-catting around for the next? Would it hurt to stay with one woman? Sure, testosterone has allot do with libido/drive, but so do many other things.
> 
> What does this have with DP? Does the sex relieve DP? Some people use temp solutions to allow them to have some feeling. For instance, people who cut get a releases of endorphins. Is this what you are talking about? Does you sexual behavior concern you?


Well, my behaviour doesnt concern me yet (im 17)

but I AM scared of getting addicted cuz I havent seen anyone with the right personality to stay with and get serious.
And... I was just asking because sex does give me some temporary relief.

Ps. I dont do it in a disrespecful way. Im not a player, im honest with my intentions. Its just that when you put a horny guy with a horny girl, you get a great time.


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Jude_Quinn said:


> i'll have some of whatever this is guy is havin'.
> 
> if anything, my sex drive has decreased.


Eat Protein, Brotha...


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

My thought process has broken down since feeling like this so now I don't really have a sex drive unless a girl is litteraly on top of me. I don't think about girls anymore and sometimes have to try really hard to make myself get even slightly interested.

How can you have a normal sex drive with depersonalization? Are you sure you even have it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

Midnight said:


> My thought process has broken down since feeling like this so now I don't really have a sex drive unless a girl is litteraly on top of me. I don't think about girls anymore and sometimes have to try really hard to make myself get even slightly interested.
> 
> How can you have a normal sex drive with depersonalization? Are you sure you even have it?


So you're saying that he doesn't have DPDR JUST BECAUSE of his godly his sex drive? Really, just because women don't turn you on doesn't make him a liar. The poor guy is asking for some help and this is your response... thx for your help -.-


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Midnight said:


> My thought process has broken down since feeling like this so now I don't really have a sex drive unless a girl is litteraly on top of me. I don't think about girls anymore and sometimes have to try really hard to make myself get even slightly interested.
> 
> How can you have a normal sex drive with depersonalization? Are you sure you even have it?


.... I DONT have a normal sex drive. Thats the reason for the thread. Next time read the full thing -.-

Ill bother explaining to you... I said that sex RELIEVES my DPDR for 20-30 minutes after an orgasm. After that, my DPDR is back... and so I by thinking of having sex again, I am horny again. Having said that, I am afraid of becoming addicted to it BECAUSE it relieves my DPDR. Now that I broke it down for you... does that make more sense?


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

nodice said:


> I was talking about this type of subject with someone last night and mentioned that being a teenager does not need to be a diagnosis. Body, brain, hormones - all changing - environment changing - perspectives on life and identity changing.
> 
> Not to say that you cannot be a teenager/adolescent and not have an illness, but before you diagnose with an illness you have to make sure it is not something else - like being a teenager.
> 
> ...


Ya I'm hoping my sex drive goes lower. But looking at my lifestyle, I'm doing everything that keeps testosterone as high as humanly possible lol

The thing is, it gives relief from DPDR so THATS why I keep going for it.

As for sensation-seeking behavior, I do have it. Definetly. But I keep it healthy (like doing sports instead of drugs).


----------



## unreality (Sep 6, 2012)

Midnight said:


> My thought process has broken down since feeling like this so now I don't really have a sex drive unless a girl is litteraly on top of me. I don't think about girls anymore and sometimes have to try really hard to make myself get even slightly interested.
> 
> How can you have a normal sex drive with depersonalization? Are you sure you even have it?


disrespectful!

Im not a vagina-master like dadude, but im just as horny. So try being a little more understanding.


----------



## Jamby (Jun 17, 2012)

Lust and sex are the closet thing some people with DP have that feels like emotion. There is no greater diversion for me but at the same time I think it is kind of a false emotion. It is not true intimacy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Jesus loves you.


----------



## unreality (Sep 6, 2012)

nodice said:


> Seems to me that you may be afflicted with the "just a teenage sports playing dude with large sexual appetite syndrome," which is not a rare thing. Not saying you do not have DP/DR - but its is my guess that presentation of these specific issues to a pdoc is not going to "wow" him. If there is something deeper, maybe, but in lieu of that, suspect he would tell you just to make sure you wear a condom.


lol more like ''manly man craving GODLY sex 24/7 syndrome'' lmao


----------



## thestudiousone (Aug 15, 2012)

unreality said:


> lol more like ''manly man craving GODLY sex 24/7 syndrome'' lmao


I think we should all just call him '' ALPHA-MALE MASTER-VAGINA-ORGASMER '' LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Hhaaa barre negative feedback. Fuck you lot


----------

